# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Làm Socola sữa tặng bạn gái ngày 8/3

## loanxinh

(AmThuc365) - Ngày 08/03 đang đến gần, bạn muốn làm người ấy bất ngờ nhưng lại chưa biết làm gì. Hãy đến với amthuc365.vn bạn sẽ có ngay bí quyết bằng cách tự chế biến một số món ngon và thưởng thức với người ấy.
Bạn thử ra tay chế biến vài món bánh và thức uống từ sôcôla để cùng thưởng thức với "cô ấy" ngày 8/3 đang đến gần nào.

*
Nguyên liệu:*
Sữa nguyên kem: 200ml;
Kem béo: 50ml;
Sôcôla đen: 30g cắt nhỏ;
Bột quế: một ít.


Chế biến và trình bày:
Cho sữa và kem vào nồi nhỏ.
Nấu cho tới khi sủi tăm.
Cho sôcôla vào khuấy tan đều.
Rót hỗn hợp vào ly, rắc thêm ít bột quế lên mặt. Uống nóng.

Nguồn: _amthuc365.vn_

----------


## nguyetnt

đi mua mấy cái đồ để làm lắt nhặt thía kia ai bán... mỗi thứ 1 tí... nếu mua để họ bán thì chắc làm lun cho cả nhà ăn dc

----------

